# This guy is natural?! Opinions???



## Hurt (Jul 16, 2012)

Trains in my hometown gym, and I've been here training this week.  He was the 2011 International Natural Bodybuilding Federation champion, and now he's a 'natural pro' but the guy doesn't look so natural to me...what do you guys think?


----------



## BigFella (Jul 16, 2012)

Natural, as in never using steroids? As natural as 80% of cyclists, baseballers, footballers . . ?

In other words: No.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 16, 2012)

You never know, he could be its not farfetched that he is natural.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 16, 2012)

i say he used something,but its possible hes natural never know


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know bro....he's lean, but he ain't THAT big.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah it's tough, if he's natural he looks way better than any natty competitor I've seen!  He's also quite short, which helps with the thickness.  His conditioning is pretty sick for being natural (if he is), and keeping the muscle.  I'm guessing he's natural at show time maybe?


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not so educated here, what exactly is the criteria for natural bodybuilding competition? is it having never used gear or GH? what about clen and stuff like that? or is it just testing clean all the time around competition? or having been clean for at least 2 years or something like that?

I'm more inclined to believe it after seeing you say that he's short


----------



## Zeek (Jul 16, 2012)

I say he is "natural"  how about that for an answer 

 What I mean by that is he can pass a test at the time of his natural contests but these guys use certain things other times. Natural bodybuilding has evolved into a beat the test sport more than real natural competition.

 They can take many things just not aas and  is there a reliable test to detect hgh out yet?

 I've known guys back in the day to get BIG using just slin


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 16, 2012)

Id say hes natural. But again... Who knows.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 16, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> He can pass a test at the time of his natural contests but these guys use certain things other times. Natural bodybuilding has evolved into a beat the test sport more than real natural competition.
> 
> I've known guys back in the day to get BIG using just slin



^^^^^ agreed here I have known these "natural" competitors personally and most have used some unnatural form of enhancement (I know that's a broad term and can mean anything really... I meant it that way because their use varies) but are clean when competing. They just want to be able to claim they're "clean" and that makes them feel better. I have also known some to be 100% clean ALWAYS/FOREVER and they looked nothing like this.

That all being said I have also trained with some genetic freaks who were clean but didn't compete... Some called me one before I ever used AAS because I was a big boy at a very young age and competing (not at body building) at a level far higher than my age group. Once people know you've done AAS then many consider it to be "100% from the juice" and disregard your natural ability. I'm guessing many of these natural builders don't want to lose that tag.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 16, 2012)

I think him at some point was using some kind of "unatural" enhacement drugs. He is not too big but well defince tho.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 16, 2012)

It is very possible. I've judged a number of "natural pro" shows and I've seen guys like him at just about every "natural pro" show.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 16, 2012)

As was mentioned, he is short... so he probably doesn't look that big next to other taller competitors. Put him next to Phil Heath and then ask the question again, lol


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I give everybody the benefit of the doubt.  Let's say that it's possible that he's natural ... He's not that big, he's ripped but he can achieve that by eating clean, doing cardio and running the right supps.


----------



## bleachx (Jul 16, 2012)

If this guy can reach this natural then imagine what he could achieve if he geared up. That's like one of my good friends that trains at my gym, this guy used at 17 and 18 years old then stopped and is now 27 and hasn't touched anything since. He is by FAR the strongest in the gym and almost as big as a very well known amateur that trains there. If that guy and this one being natural (assuming they are telling the truth) were to gear up they could be real pro's.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol! Personally I can't grow my body like that with gear. 

IDK, if he's natural. My money would say he is at the time of the show, but more than likely he's doing something that most of us would consider unnatural during his preshow and after show activities. But as I stated IDK. He could be a genetic freak of nature.

With that said. With gear or without; that man has built on hell of a body and deserves props for his hardwork and commitment.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow lots of great opinions!  I don't really care if he's natural or not as already stated, he has one hell of a physique...and he's only my age!  He's also strong as hell...seen him squat 405 for almost 20 deep reps!


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 16, 2012)

I am gonna go ahead and call bullshit.  Getting big is possible natural and getting lean is possible natural.  But he has both and I am not saying that he is huge but I just don't see it possible


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 16, 2012)

like some one before said, he isn't really THAT big, but then again, then again just because he aint using AAS, doesn't mean he aint on HGH or other peptides, slin who the fuck knows

i like what zeek said.....those comp. are more like a catch me if u can comp.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 16, 2012)

I would say he definately has used in the past....like a few days up until the show. Many in tested shows just run compounds that clear their system within 24hrs Test suspension etc.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 16, 2012)

Guys I'd like to add that he actually is pretty big.  He of course is super low body fat here but he competes as a heavy weight I believe.  And in real life his arms are def bigger than mine...


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 16, 2012)

Whats his name? I need more photos to decide. But so far from those pics, he looks natural..possibly some HGH/PH type stuff. Maybe even Var? Who knows, he is really lean..


----------



## beasto (Jul 17, 2012)

I think that the good ole bro has used some type of enhancers honestly. I know people that get around the "being tested" portion of "natural" powerlifting & bodybuilding competitions. They won't be HUGE or the Monsters that the pro's are, but similar look to this guy. Seen Jay Cutler the other day and yea he's looking a lot smaller. And some other things I won't put on blast here.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 17, 2012)

Hurt - you sure he is competing as a Heavy Weight?

I ask b/c, I don't see the type of muscle density in this guy that is common among heavy weights who are AAS users. The guy has classic lines that are very typical of good Middle Weights and some Light Heavy Weights.

I am not trying to call you out on this but I've judged more than 30 body building shows in the past 15 years and this guy looks like a much smaller guy than the typical HW I'm use to seeing.

EDIT: He is a middle weight (176 pound class) - name is Levi Burge - not a heavy weight.

Last NPC show was 2009 - place 3rd in Jr USA.

http://contest.bodybuilding.com/bio/5599/

As I stated, it is possible he is natural. Nice round muscle bellies, small joints. He has much better than average genetics. So, yeah, very possible.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 17, 2012)

That's my mistake on the heavy weight thing, in his blog he said he was shooting to compete s a heavy this year.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 17, 2012)

...which is surprising to me cash because I feel as though we are the same size in the gym side by side!


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 17, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Whats his name? I need more photos to decide. But so far from those pics, he looks natural..possibly some HGH/PH type stuff. Maybe even Var? Who knows, he is really lean..



Ok i'll add with this photo he looks natural to me.







Plus his favorite book is the bible.

Hurt, how dare you question a man of god! 

j/k


----------

